# Strange squeal from engine, internal not related to anything attached to serpentine.



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 2004 V6 ATQ Passat with 150,000 miles, Timing chain and water pump replaced at 90,000. The car has been making a sound lately that was similar to a diesel engine which I believe is cam chain related but now the car starting almost squeaking and now sounds closer to a knock its very inconsistent but constant. I removed the serpentine belt and its still there so its nothing that is attached to that, that could be causing it. Has anyone had anything that sounds similar to the attached video? 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6EMD5t1JeI


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is a newer video from today. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWkHzGt63QY


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know what's worse: the microphone on your phone, my sound card, my speakers, or my hearing, but it does sound like a cam chain tensioner failure to me. Why they're so freaking expensive for these engines still eludes me. I don't hear any squeaking though in either video...


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds rough, like bad hydro lifters you said it had 150k miles right ?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

dude, you need to not be on crack before taking videos on your cellphone


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Since you've ruled out all things driven by serp belt...its gotta be either timing belt tensioner or idler roller..or waterpump bearings goin....waterpump failure noise ususally loudest when engine is cold....slop in bearings is greatest then and is removed a bit once engine gets hot...I noticed my WP "death throws" when backin outa the garage...get it fixed ASAP since if it siezes up...TB breaks and you're lookin at big $$$$ to repair engine damage if that happens....if you pull TB covers you might be able to use a screw diver as a "listening stick" to really pinpoint source...but if it was me...I"d be just changin all the TB stuff...tensioner, rollers (2), waterpump and TB....you're 80% of the way thru life of that stuff right now.so by changing it all...you "waste" only about $100 worth of usage (20% of $500 parts cost)...:thumbup:


----------



## dsniper02 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you figured out what it was? I just ran into your post I'm having same problem.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow sorry for the slow response... But it was belt tensioner pulley. I think. It was six year ago and lots of parts have been replaced since then, lol 😀


----------

